# amount of cure #1 (pink salt )



## two-eyes-up (Mar 7, 2012)

do i use  1oz of cure #1 per gal. of water or 3.84 oz's per gal of water??? am making a brine for 15.5 lbs. of bacon. Already trimed and ready to put in brine.want to get the cure #1 right.

charles t.


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Here is one of the easiest and best recipes that I have used so far.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine


----------



## two-eyes-up (Mar 7, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> Here is one of the easiest and best recipes that I have used so far.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine


thanks for the reply.i have pops recipe and i did use 1tbsp (1oz ) but at the last paragraphit says you can use up to 3.84 os.per gal and experiment with different concentrations as long as you stay between those

parameters.just wondering for bacon should it just be 1oz. per gal.of water or a little more.

my first time wet brining.

charles t.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Charles,  Pops brine is giving you the range between minimum and maximum amounts of cure to be safe.  Like Shoneboy said as long as you don't go over or under you should be ok.  If you want why not shoot for somewhere in the middle?  Just make sure you prepare enough brine to fully cover the bellies giving them plenty wiggle room.  It doesn't hurt to make too much brine.

Al


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 7, 2012)

alblancher said:


> Hey Charles,  Pops brine is giving you the range between minimum and maximum amounts of cure to be safe.  Like Shoneboy said as long as you don't go over or under you should be ok.  If you want why not shoot for somewhere in the middle?  Just make sure you prepare enough brine to fully cover the bellies giving them plenty wiggle room.  It doesn't hurt to make too much brine.
> 
> Al



I use 2.5oz per gallon the last time I did Canadian Bacon


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 7, 2012)

Now I have always read the directions off the package that I get the product out of. That way you can't go wrong. feel


----------



## two-eyes-up (Mar 7, 2012)

bacon brining in refrig now with 1oz. cure#1 ,can tomorrow i add 1 more oz. and stir up real good.i just want to get a good cure.

thanks,

charles t.


----------



## venture (Mar 7, 2012)

I would PM Pops if you have questions on his brine.

As I recall, he uses less cure than some do and compensates by curing for a longer time?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## two-eyes-up (Mar 7, 2012)

Venture said:


> I would PM Pops if you have questions on his brine.
> 
> As I recall, he uses less cure than some do and compensates by curing for a longer time?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


just pm pops thanks.

charles t.


----------

